# Help Needed, please read before passing judgement!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello family! I'm in desparate need of moral support. Sit down, grab somethin cold (or warm) to drink, maybe some popcorn.. and hold onto your seats!

My little brother, age 17, was arrested yesterday at school by Brooks County Sheriff's Department. Now, lemme tell you, he's a good kid, never been in any kind of trouble, gets A-B honor roll on every report card (has since he started school), and was even going to join the Marine Corps. That's all been screwed up for him now! He's the targeted suspect in an animal cruelty case here in the neighborhood we live in. I've included the link below for you to check out. Now, we all know how wonderful the media is at reporting stuff. Last week (26 Jan), the detective assigned to this case picked him up at school to administer a polygraph test, w/out my mother's knowledge, or consent. Friday (30 Jan), the same detective called the house, didn't identify himself and asked to speak w/my brother. He told my brother he had some more questions for him, supposedly reguarding somebodyelse who was involved or suspected of commiting this crime. Once they arrived at the station, Sgt Anderson, and another detective, began "railroading" my brother into confessing to a crime he didn't commit! They threatened him w/several charges if he didn't admit to commiting this crime, and taking him directly to the county jail. Whereas, if he did admit to it, they would wait till this week and only charge him with animal cruelty! Having never been in trouble, nor having dealt with the police before and not having my mother or myself present to assist him, he "confessed" to what the detectives were accusing him of! Now, he's sitting in the county jail, waiting till we can get a lawyer lined up, and work out a deal w/his bond. Mind you, he has had cats all his life, and currently has one that he begged my mom for and she got him for Christmas of '07. She's fat and happy, and well taken care of. He spends his monthly allowance on buying litter, food and toys for her! My mother also has 3 chihuahuas, 2 cockatiels, and my brother has 4 box turtles that he cares for on a daily basis! Does this sound like someone who would set 3 innocent cats on fire?
Bond Set in Animal Cruelty Case, $15,000
Any suggestions/support would be appreciated. I've been trying to console my mother and keep her calm, our other brother, the youngest (age 16), had to avoid fights at school all day b/c of oher students getting in his face about what our brother supposedly did! I've got a migraine from hell that no amount of excedrin will cure (and being pregnant, I can't take anything stronger)... anybody got any ideas or advice?
If anyone knows how to go about setting up an online fund raiser to help my mom raise the bond money needed to get my bro outta jail would be appreciated. He's supposed to graduate in May, and if he sits there too much longer, he won't be able to make up his class work and graduate on time! Thankyou for reading, as my family and I appreciate your time!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

thats some bs. He should have pled the 5th the whole way.

Get a good lawyer, that is a bunch of crap. What do they have on him?

Im not sure if they are able to do some of that with him being a minor. 

It looks as tho they only had here say on him, until he wrote down what happened.

I dont no what he wrote, but often that is constrewed(sp) to better the story.

I sure hope he really wasnt part. Ooof, burning cat.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

do the officers have a time of this crime... maybe someone who called it in? what was the time recored of that call... if ur brother is online, does he chat? if he does, try to find him chattin at the same time as the incident. (or any kind of info that he could have logged in) pictures ANYTHING that would prove he was home durin the time of the incident.

also, if all this was going on, why didnt ur brother say anything to u or ur mom? im not saying he did it, but if he is such a bright kid, why did he hide this kind of stuff??? 

do u think ur brother knows who did it and was trying to cover up for them?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm suprised they printed his name considering he is a minor. Good luck with everything.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He did tell me and my mom about it.. but by that time, it was too late.. he had already been coerced into writing the statement. In the article they printed in yesterday's paper, the sheriff said the motive given was he was trying to get someone else in trouble. I've accessed his myspace page, and checked his email, and he regularly deletes messages, so there's nothing there to prove he was online. They have no physical evidence against him, other than the polygraph test they administered on the 26th of Jan, when they picked him up from the school, w/out notifying my mother, or obtaining her consent. He was so scared, he didn't think to plead the 5th, or ask for legal representation when they read him his rights. The crime was committed somewhere between 12 midnight and 6 am on Dec 20th.. and the owner found the cats about 10 or 1030 am on the 20th. As I believe I previously stated, I'm 26 y/o, and even I have to be in before dark and the doors are locked and deadbolted, and we're not allowed to go outside (mama's a bit paranoid due to recent crime activity in the neighborhood). When I was working nights, if I wasn't home by 3 am on nights when I got off at 2, I was locked out of the house and had to sleep in my truck... that's how strict mama is. We know for a fact that he was here at the house b/c he was on the computer up until about midnight, and he doesn't go to bed later than midnight on the weekends. I sleep on the couch, and am a light sleeper, so I hear anytime anybody gets up to go to the bathroom or get a drink, no matter how quiet they try to be! In addition, as I also stated in my previous post... he has a cat that my mom got him upon his request for Christmas of '07, and he spends his monthly allowance each month on food, litter and toys for her. She even sleeps in the bed with him at night! He's had various pets all his life, ranging from cats and dogs, to snakes, turtles, salamanders, birds, fish, rats, hamsters, etc. He loves animals just as much as the rest of the family. It's totally uncharacteristic of him to do something like this! They haven't even persued any other suspects, and I myself gave them the name of a juvenile delinquent I'm sure would do something like this! So, with all that said, basically, yes, they're going off of heresay and what they coerced him into confessing to. They have no physical evidence, never searched my mother's house or property, or anything of the sort! He'd rather play video games on the computer, or on his playstation, or watch cartoons than be outside at all! It's a hassle for our baby brother and me to even get him to go outside and play a little football or basketball! I've been researching Georgia state laws pertaining to minors all night long, and haven't really come up with much, but I think we have enough backup to assist a lawyer, once we get one lined up. Thanks for the responses so far. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wish I could help, but if you get a good enough lawyer they would be able to hopefully get this thrown out. They made several mistakes against your brother's rights, and also with him being a minor. 
Your mother needs to stress about the polygraph and how the police did not notify her about her son's investigation. He is still a minor and she still has to be notified.
They had no business talking to him w/o your mother or a lawyer present. I would notify your local t.v. station and tell them your story and what the police did. It is just a thought, sometimes it helps. The media has a great way of putting pressure on people to do the right thing...b/c it will be printed and on air. No government likes to see themselves on t.v. in a bad light.
I am sorry this has happened, but please do not stress out to much..you are pregnant and do not need to go into premature labor.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Wish I could help, but if you get a good enough lawyer they would be able to hopefully get this thrown out. They made several mistakes against your brother's rights, and also with him being a minor.
> *Your mother needs to stress about the polygraph and how the police did not notify her about her son's investigation. He is still a minor and she still has to be notified.**They had no business talking to him w/o your mother or a lawyer present. *I would notify your local t.v. station and tell them your story and what the police did. It is just a thought, sometimes it helps. The media has a great way of putting pressure on people to do the right thing...b/c it will be printed and on air. No government likes to see themselves on t.v. in a bad light.
> I am sorry this has happened, but please do not stress out to much..you are pregnant and do not need to go into premature labor.


That not true. They can question you even without parents present, unless you are like really young, but over 14 then they can do it. I thought that was the case once as well and was just told "If that was the case, cases would go unsold simply because the parent cant be found." But, good luck OP. The police do what they want, and get away with it 90% of the time.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm sorry to tell you but I have a good friend thats dad is a US Marshell they can not question,search, interigate or Polygraph without some sort of concent from whom ever has custody of the child.

Good Luck


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> He did tell me and my mom about it.. but by that time, it was too late.. he had already been coerced into writing the statement. In the article they printed in yesterday's paper, the sheriff said the motive given was he was trying to get someone else in trouble. I've accessed his myspace page, and checked his email, and he regularly deletes messages, so there's nothing there to prove he was online. They have no physical evidence against him, other than the polygraph test they administered on the 26th of Jan, when they picked him up from the school, w/out notifying my mother, or obtaining her consent. He was so scared, he didn't think to plead the 5th, or ask for legal representation when they read him his rights. The crime was committed somewhere between 12 midnight and 6 am on Dec 20th.. and the owner found the cats about 10 or 1030 am on the 20th. As I believe I previously stated, I'm 26 y/o, and even I have to be in before dark and the doors are locked and deadbolted, and we're not allowed to go outside (mama's a bit paranoid due to recent crime activity in the neighborhood). When I was working nights, if I wasn't home by 3 am on nights when I got off at 2, I was locked out of the house and had to sleep in my truck... that's how strict mama is. We know for a fact that he was here at the house b/c he was on the computer up until about midnight, and he doesn't go to bed later than midnight on the weekends. I sleep on the couch, and am a light sleeper, so I hear anytime anybody gets up to go to the bathroom or get a drink, no matter how quiet they try to be! In addition, as I also stated in my previous post... he has a cat that my mom got him upon his request for Christmas of '07, and he spends his monthly allowance each month on food, litter and toys for her. She even sleeps in the bed with him at night! He's had various pets all his life, ranging from cats and dogs, to snakes, turtles, salamanders, birds, fish, rats, hamsters, etc. He loves animals just as much as the rest of the family. It's totally uncharacteristic of him to do something like this! They haven't even persued any other suspects, and I myself gave them the name of a juvenile delinquent I'm sure would do something like this! So, with all that said, basically, yes, they're going off of heresay and what they coerced him into confessing to. They have no physical evidence, never searched my mother's house or property, or anything of the sort! He'd rather play video games on the computer, or on his playstation, or watch cartoons than be outside at all! It's a hassle for our baby brother and me to even get him to go outside and play a little football or basketball! I've been researching Georgia state laws pertaining to minors all night long, and haven't really come up with much, but I think we have enough backup to assist a lawyer, once we get one lined up. Thanks for the responses so far. I really appreciate it.


yeah but ur brother should have mentioned something the FIRST time an officer questioned him. i mean, "mom some kid burned 3 cats and they are trying to see if i know anything" is somthing i think a kid would mention the very first time....

u said he was on the computer at midnight, there is NOTHING on there that coud prove he was? log into a game like wolrd of warcraft, or any received and replied messages on his myspace, no chattin, NOTHING?

but at this point there is nother else u can do. u brother signed a confession wether it be truth or not. they will not look for another person, while they have him there. get a good lawyer is all i can say, becuz he isnt going anywhere with that signed confession.

pits&giggles

yes, it may seem that cops can do what they want becuz they ahve a badge. but to my defense, u have to look at it from their point of veiw. u know how many peoples families would come and try to prove their family member wrong? u know how many times guilty people will try to get away. also, if there is no other lead, and this kid signed a confession OF course the cops are gonna think he did it. u need to look at it from the other side and not just pass judgement on cops. we may seem like a bunch of hard asses and who dont give a shit about ur feelings or watever, but they are trying to find and snetence someone for a crime. if this is teh only lead they have, they ahve to go for it. if they didnt every time a crime came up, u kno how many GUILTY people would get away.... yea it sucks for those innocent, but 90% of the time, if ur innocent, ull find a way to get out of it.


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

they can not question minor with out the conceit of the guardian. the case should be throw put since they got the signed confection with out the guardian around. he should be let go do to that.. and did they put the witness on a polygraph test to see if they were lying? describe what he was wearing? also it may be an angry neighbor that dosent like her cats.. mayb u should look into questioning around to see if she had any prior problemes with anyone in the neighborhood... but u should bring that up to the judge that his gaurdian was not present while the investigation happened.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

jescobar004 said:


> they can not question minor with out the conceit of the guardian. the case should be throw put since they got the signed confection with out the guardian around. he should be let go do to that.. and did they put the witness on a polygraph test to see if they were lying? describe what he was wearing? also it may be an angry neighbor that dosent like her cats.. mayb u should look into questioning around to see if she had any prior problemes with anyone in the neighborhood... but u should bring that up to the judge that his gaurdian was not present while the investigation happened.


an officer CAN question a minor. they are able to question them wihtout a conesnt as long as the child is on public/ private property (house lawn, school property, park, school gym etc) as long as any person can see the interaction. they CANNOT take the child unless the child a) notifies the parent or gaurdian or b) the child is 16yrs of age or older. becuz at ages 16 and up they can be tried as an adult at that age. she said he brother is 17 almost 18 so they could legally take him....


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

were his miranda read to him???


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

first off, i'm not sure what the age limit is in your state, but they CAN NOT take a minor out of school to do anything without a parents permission. I would go to my state officals, tell your brother do not speak to NO ONE! that is HIS RIGHT ..they can talk all they want, dont even agree to say 'yes, my name is...' say nothing! GET AN ATTORNEY! your bro is getting blackballed...they prb. dont know who is really doing this stuff and are just chasing their tails trying to catch a lead is all they are doing or either trying to find a scape goat. tell him DO NOT TALK! AT ALL! it is his right and they CAN NOT MAKE HIM. please keep us updated! i'll pray for him..


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> yeah but ur brother should have mentioned something the FIRST time an officer questioned him. i mean, "mom some kid burned 3 cats and they are trying to see if i know anything" is somthing i think a kid would mention the very first time....
> 
> u said he was on the computer at midnight, there is NOTHING on there that coud prove he was? log into a game like wolrd of warcraft, or any received and replied messages on his myspace, no chattin, NOTHING?
> 
> ...


Weather that someone is guilty or not. As far as gettin a way out, if you cant afford it, you aint gettin out. Thanks, you might be a great cop and thats awesome I commend you for that, Im not trying to direct my comments towards you and have nothing against you. Ive just seen some innocent people punished for shit that could have been avoided if the cops used half a brain and investigated a little better.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> first off, i'm not sure what the age limit is in your state, but they CAN NOT take a minor out of school to do anything without a parents permission. I would go to my state officals, tell your brother do not speak to NO ONE! that is HIS RIGHT ..they can talk all they want, dont even agree to say 'yes, my name is...' say nothing! GET AN ATTORNEY! your bro is getting blackballed...they prb. dont know who is really doing this stuff and are just chasing their tails trying to catch a lead is all they are doing or either trying to find a scape goat. tell him DO NOT TALK! AT ALL! it is his right and they CAN NOT MAKE HIM. please keep us updated! i'll pray for him..


i never said they could take him out of school.... i siad that an officer can question ANYONE who is out on public grounds or in visible site of teh public. for instance, let say the kid waas at a park, the officer can go up and ask him questions. if they kid answers then the kid answers. he is by no way violating his rights. as long as he is not accusing/interigating him then the officer legally can do that.

now if the officer has a reason to take the kid into custody, they can but must notify the parents or gaurdian BEFORE interrigation IF HE IS UNDER THE AGE OF 16. if he is 16, 17, 18 they can take him and interrigate even if the parent is not present. however, they STILL must notify the parent/gaurdian that he was taken into custody.

its a federal law that an officer can take a child into custody without teh parent consent. but i know its a CA to interrigate at ages 16/17 without parent consent. so they could have taken him downtown either way. just depends if his state authorizes interrigation with the parents or not.

anyway, the kid already signed a confession, he is stuck until court. if his family can prove he was home then that is teh only way he may get out early. but pretty much once a confession is signed or they have the ACTUAL person then he is going to stay there.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Weather that someone is guilty or not. As far as gettin a way out, if you cant afford it, you aint gettin out. Thanks, you might be a great cop and thats awesome I commend you for that, Im not trying to direct my comments towards you and have nothing against you. Ive just seen some innocent people punished for shit that could have been avoided if the cops used half a brain and investigated a little better.


if he would have never signed a confession he wouldnt be in this situation. if he would have waited until the authorities contact his mom he would have gotten out. u know how many INNOCENT people get taken in by mistake??? ALOT, and they either 1) plead the 5th or 2) wait until the parent comes to witness interrigation.

if the kid would have never signed anything (and she says he is a bright kid he would know better its really comon sense) then he wouldnt be in this mess... all that she needs to worry about is this:

1)*check if ur state allows minors to be interrigated without parent consent before age 18.* if they cant do that then she can sue and get her brother out of jail, and then that confession is thrown out the window.

2)if her state DOES allow interrigation before age 18 *she needs to dig up some proff that he was home during the time of the incendent and get a lawyer*

so its up to HER to find this information out. that is the correct way to make sure the officers either violted his rights, or prove him innocent.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow....I can't believe he confessed to something he didn't do! I've had allegations against me where the cops have said it will be easier to plead to a lesser charge than have have to fight a greater charge, but there was no way I was going to confess to something I didn't do! That's CRAZY! So I guess he failed the polygraph? If he's innocent(I'm not saying he's not), I hope he gets off, and they catch the real criminal.

You have to understand though, a cop is going to push and push to try to squeeze the truth out of someone....sometimes they squeeze out a "coerced" confession. But you must understand that between the written confession and the failed polygraph, he looks pretty guilty, and that's all the cops have to go by. Again, I'm not saying he's guilty, but you have to understand where the cops are coming from.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> if he would have never signed a confession he wouldnt be in this situation. if he would have waited until the authorities contact his mom he would have gotten out. u know how many INNOCENT people get taken in by mistake??? ALOT, and they either 1) plead the 5th or 2) wait until the parent comes to witness interrigation.
> 
> if the kid would have never signed anything (and she says he is a bright kid he would know better its really comon sense) then he wouldnt be in this mess... all that she needs to worry about is this:
> 
> ...


I can say that your right he shouldnt of signed the confession, weather he did it or not.:hammer: As far as the 1, most every state will treat a 17 year old as an adult these days, plus if he was charged as a minor wouldn't he be places in the juvenile corrections center and not the jail with the other big boys? Which leads me to believe that the "you cant question a minor" things isnt gonna work. And 2, last time I checked you were "Innocent until proven guilty" not "guilty until you can prove you innocent". Cops are so sneaky. Gotta stay smart! DENY DENY DENY, always.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. lemme see if I can clarify some of this for everyone... on the 26th, the detective picked my brother up from school and took him to the CID (Criminal Investigation Division) Office to administer the polygraph W/O MY MOTHER'S KNOWLEDGE/CONSENT! On the 30th, the same detective called the house and asked to speak w/my brother, W/O IDENTIFYING HIMSELF, and told my brother he wanted to question him about another "possible suspect" and offered to pick him up from and bring him back to the house. Mama didn't see anything wrong with them questioning him about someone else that was a possible suspect, so she let him go (her mistake, I know). Yes, he's book smart, and has plenty of knowledge when it comes to video games and electronics, but common sense... I can't really say he's too good in that department. He's 17 and still acts like a 5 y/o, no matter who he's around. He's very immature in that aspect. He's very tenderhearted, very easily shaken up/spooked, and can understand how he would've been scared into "confessing" to this crap, knowing he didn't do it. Using his 5th amendment right was probably the furthest thing from his mind. Yes, his miranda rights were read to him, according to him. I know he looks plenty guilty between the supposed confession, and failing the polygraph, but the polygraphs are mainly based on a person's blood pressure and heart rate anyways, and if he was nervous from the beginning, of course he would fail the polygraph. Now, I'm not too savvy on checking cookies on the computer to identify dates/times when there was activity, but I've already checked his myspace and his email, and there are no messages dated back to December. Myspace automatically deletes sent messages after 14 days, so there are no sent messages either. Maybe if someone could guide me to check the cookies to prove he was logged on during the time of the incident, I'd appreciate it. Any computer geeks following this thread?! I appreciate all the help and comments. Thankyou so much, everyone, as you've been very supportive.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> I can say that your right he shouldnt of signed the confession, weather he did it or not.:hammer: As far as the 1, most every state will treat a 17 year old as an adult these days, plus if he was charged as a minor wouldn't he be places in the juvenile corrections center and not the jail with the other big boys? Which leads me to believe that the "you cant question a minor" things isnt gonna work. And 2, last time I checked you were "Innocent until proven guilty" not "guilty until you can prove you innocent". Cops are so sneaky. Gotta stay smart! DENY DENY DENY, always.


depends on teh offense. if it is a felony a 16yr will go to juvi, and then at 17 1/2 they will go to prison. if its a misd., we will remain in juvi until he is 18

and ur right deny everything, thats the only way to play safe!



ThaLadyPit said:


> Ok.. lemme see if I can clarify some of this for everyone... on the 26th, the detective picked my brother up from school and took him to the CID (Criminal Investigation Division) Office to administer the polygraph W/O MY MOTHER'S KNOWLEDGE/CONSENT! On the 30th, the same detective called the house and asked to speak w/my brother, W/O IDENTIFYING HIMSELF, and told my brother he wanted to question him about another "possible suspect" and offered to pick him up from and bring him back to the house. Mama didn't see anything wrong with them questioning him about someone else that was a possible suspect, so she let him go (her mistake, I know). Yes, he's book smart, and has plenty of knowledge when it comes to video games and electronics, but common sense... I can't really say he's too good in that department. He's 17 and still acts like a 5 y/o, no matter who he's around. He's very immature in that aspect. He's very tenderhearted, very easily shaken up/spooked, and can understand how he would've been scared into "confessing" to this crap, knowing he didn't do it. Using his 5th amendment right was probably the furthest thing from his mind. Yes, his miranda rights were read to him, according to him. I know he looks plenty guilty between the supposed confession, and failing the polygraph, but the polygraphs are mainly based on a person's blood pressure and heart rate anyways, and if he was nervous from the beginning, of course he would fail the polygraph. Now, I'm not too savvy on checking cookies on the computer to identify dates/times when there was activity, but I've already checked his myspace and his email, and there are no messages dated back to December. Myspace automatically deletes sent messages after 14 days, so there are no sent messages either. Maybe if someone could guide me to check the cookies to prove he was logged on during the time of the incident, I'd appreciate it. Any computer geeks following this thread?! I appreciate all the help and comments. Thankyou so much, everyone, as you've been very supportive.


ok, so they took him and interigated him w/o notifyin ur mom, the officers breached his and ur mothers rights. make sure to get ur phone bill, proving they didnt call before bringin him in. that right there may cut the case loose. second, check ur laws and be sure that they cannot interigat without a parent consent. if ur state does not allow it, ur brother is out of this bind completely and the confession is irrelivant.

i dont knwo exactly how to do it, but u can restore to another date on ur comp and that will bring u back to anything before or on the date u chose. i suggest going a few days after the incident, just incase there is anything in there like he knows who did it perhaps.

good luck


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i never said they could take him out of school.... i siad that an officer can question ANYONE who is out on public grounds or in visible site of teh public. for instance, let say the kid waas at a park, the officer can go up and ask him questions. if they kid answers then the kid answers. he is by no way violating his rights. as long as he is not accusing/interigating him then the officer legally can do that.
> 
> now if the officer has a reason to take the kid into custody, they can but must notify the parents or gaurdian BEFORE interrigation IF HE IS UNDER THE AGE OF 16. if he is 16, 17, 18 they can take him and interrigate even if the parent is not present. however, they STILL must notify the parent/gaurdian that he was taken into custody.
> 
> ...


i never said anyone said anything..just stating my opinion, i know they can walk up to you just about anywhere and start to question, but it is also your right to not say anything even your name if you want. they can not make you talk.sure they can take you in and hold you, but you dont speak, and they have no evidence, they can't hold you more than 48 hrs. i didn't see the part about the confession, that's BS, they scarred the kid into it, they knew what they were doing when they did it. but since the confession is signed he's screwed pretty much till it goes to court.
that's the reason my father in law got outta law enforcemnt, to many dirty cops (please dont take offense locz) to over ride the good ones. we would be fooling ourself to think they didn't have a game plan before they went in to get this kid. you know they ran his record and saw this was a good kid, i do however understand cop thinking, always be suspicious, always be aware, i understand where they are coming from b/c they have crazy ppl out there..but really, taking a kid from school, who i'm sure showed them no threat whatsoever...they knew what they were doing.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

In the state of Florida the police cannot take a formal statement from a minor, even if the minor suggests it, without the consent of the parents. Unless the minor was arrested prior to the written statement on probable cause. A parent doesn't have to be informed that the minor will be arrested on probable cause, howeer they will be made aware of it after the fact.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I've never liked signed confessions, even adults have fallen into that trap, why wouldn't a young kid do what the detectives "suggest". If they throw out the confession, then it's all up to the witness that threw rat, right?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> i never said anyone said anything..just stating my opinion, i know they can walk up to you just about anywhere and start to question, but it is also your right to not say anything even your name if you want. they can not make you talk.sure they can take you in and hold you, but you dont speak, and they have no evidence, they can't hold you more than 48 hrs. i didn't see the part about the confession, that's BS, they scarred the kid into it, they knew what they were doing when they did it. but since the confession is signed he's screwed pretty much till it goes to court.
> that's the reason my father in law got outta law enforcemnt, to many dirty cops (please dont take offense locz) to over ride the good ones. we would be fooling ourself to think they didn't have a game plan before they went in to get this kid. you know they ran his record and saw this was a good kid, i do however understand cop thinking, always be suspicious, always be aware, i understand where they are coming from b/c they have crazy ppl out there..but really, taking a kid from school, who i'm sure showed them no threat whatsoever...they knew what they were doing.


Oh i hear u... the cops probably pin pointe dhim becuz they had no other lead.... and it looks like they scared into signing somthin false. but hey, what can u do at this point other than get teh facts ready for court right.... best of luck lady pit... do ur research and find some proof and he should be okay.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> pits&giggles
> 
> yes, it may seem that cops can do what they want becuz they ahve a badge. but to my defense, u have to look at it from their point of veiw. u know how many peoples families would come and try to prove their family member wrong? u know how many times guilty people will try to get away. also, if there is no other lead, and this kid signed a confession OF course the cops are gonna think he did it. u need to look at it from the other side and not just pass judgement on cops. we may seem like a bunch of hard asses and who dont give a shit about ur feelings or watever, but they are trying to find and snetence someone for a crime. if this is teh only lead they have, they ahve to go for it. if they didnt every time a crime came up, u kno how many GUILTY people would get away.... yea it sucks for those innocent, but 90% of the time, if ur innocent, ull find a way to get out of it.


i understand your a cop and you have every right to defend yourself and your profession, but when i was 18 i was arrested because i was standing on a corner waiting for a friend with two other people when the cops pulled up and searched me saying they had a report of shady characters up to no good after they found nothing on us they walked around and found some wet grafitti and an empty spray can. We never touched any spray can or did graffitti ever in my life but i was arrested for it and in the police report the cops said they observed us for 20 minutes passing the spray to each other taking turns doing graffitti. we wer only ther for about 5 minutes before they showd up. now im not saying your like these cops who lie and make up stories to get your arrest but in my experience cops do what they want and get away with it.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I know he looks plenty guilty between the supposed confession, and failing the polygraph, but the polygraphs are mainly based on a person's blood pressure and heart rate anyways, and if he was nervous from the beginning, of course he would fail the polygraph.


Everyone who recieves a polygraph is nervous. But it's not like they just kook you up to the machine and start firing questions of guilt at you. They use regular quetions like your name, address, school, that they know the answers to to guage levels of anxiety and stress. Going in nervous doesn't too much change the results....again, I'm not saying I think he's guitly or not. They should be able to back up his confession and statement with physical evidence if he did it.



jeep lex said:


> i understand your a cop and you have every right to defend yourself and your profession, but when i was 18 i was arrested because i was standing on a corner waiting for a friend with two other people when the cops pulled up and searched me saying they had a report of shady characters up to no good after they found nothing on us they walked around and found some wet grafitti and an empty spray can. We never touched any spray can or did graffitti ever in my life but i was arrested for it and in the police report the cops said they observed us for 20 minutes passing the spray to each other taking turns doing graffitti. we wer only ther for about 5 minutes before they showd up. now im not saying your like these cops who lie and make up stories to get your arrest but in my experience cops do what they want and get away with it.


I think you would agree though that your one time experience with the cops means nothing about how "cops" are. People also say "given my experience with pit bulls they're man eaters"...we all know that's not true. I feel you though, I've had a lot more run ins than most with dick cops...but they are needed and I'm thankful for the ones who do their jobs with honor.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a good video that I think everyone should watch, and LadyPit pay close attention:






click on the "part 2" to hear a cop doing his presentation on the subject.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ptw said:


> I think you would agree though that your one time experience with the cops means nothing about how "cops" are. People also say "given my experience with pit bulls they're man eaters"...we all know that's not true. I feel you though, I've had a lot more run ins than most with dick cops...but they are needed and I'm thankful for the ones who do their jobs with honor.


thank you for that. i was jsut gonna say that...

jeeplex
i know cops are dicks. shit i would say 50-70% are corrupt in some sort of way. but if there were no cops this world would be in chaos... u need the bad to go with the good. and dont get me wrong, i know there are dirty cops out there that are just being d*ck heads. but i will say that i will do my job with honor every day.... i know wat its like to be troubled teen... i mean shit, to air some laundry, i stole cars, got into fights, sold drugs. yeah i have had my share of crap, but try not to look at teh a-holes and judge all of us... there are cops out there that do thier jobs right and honorably.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> thank you for that. i was jsut gonna say that...
> 
> jeeplex
> i know cops are dicks. shit i would say 50-70% are corrupt in some sort of way. but if there were no cops this world would be in chaos... u need the bad to go with the good. and dont get me wrong, i know there are dirty cops out there that are just being d*ck heads. but i will say that i will do my job with honor every day.... i know wat its like to be troubled teen... i mean shit, to air some laundry, i stole cars, got into fights, sold drugs. yeah i have had my share of crap, but try not to look at teh a-holes and judge all of us... there are cops out there that do thier jobs right and honorably.


i wasnt trying to come off sounding like a dick if you took it that way beleive me i wasnt saying cops are a bad thing they are necessity for public safety in society. i was jus trying to say i wouldnt be suprised that these cops are fabricating a case to put this kid away by no means am i a saint im jus saying it happened to me it can happen to anyone


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

first thing first is to get a lawyer...not that its cool but in my past i have gotten in trouble and the most important thing is to get a good lawyer.. the only thing they have on him is that he admited to the crime.. the lawyer will most likely get the charges droped to a lesser crime.. i was arreted for "stunting on my motorcycle" i know its not the same but kind of the same concept.. i got a lawyer.. they didnt have any proof of me doing , not even the police cought me, all they had was a phone call and boom i was in jail within 30 min.. trial after trial my lawyer and i decided to take the plea bargain of acd probation and a bunch of fines.. we were on the news and all that nonsense over nothing.. best wishes to you and your family.. its just going to take time and everything will blow over.. keep us updated..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thx everyone for the advice and uplifting words of support! I appreciate it. Cory is still in jail, and we got a letter from him today in the mail. He's not had a run in with any butt-heads, thankfully. He's managed to make friends with a guy who's dyslexic, so in exchange for him helping the guy write letters and do paperwork, he orders stuff off store-call for Cory. He did say that someone wrote "SCUM" on the envelope that our letters to him was in, and asked if there's anything we can do about it. So, we'll be looking into it. We'll be scheduling visitation for this weekend, since he can only have visitation on Sunday afternoons. 

On another note... the landlord/owner of the park my mom rents her lot in sent out a notice reminding all tenants about the lease they signed upon initial rental that clearly states they are allowed indoor pets only, and if animals are outside, they're to be on a leash!! He is still a deputy for Lowndes County (the neighboring county) and he stated that Brooks County violated my mother and brother's rights, since he is a minor, and recommended my mother get a darn good lawyer and fight it all the way!! He knows my brothers personally and even offered to provide a character witness when it's time to go to court. So, things are starting to look up for us, a little bit!


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

Well best wishes on everything


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

**UPDATE* Help Needed, please read before passing judgement*

Hello all! Just wanted to update everyone on my little bro's status... on 3/16, he had a bond reduction hearing. The judge dropped his bond from $15,000 to $5,000, which was great. He also stipulated that my bro cannot be around any animals until this case is dissolved. What does that mean for the family? I had to find home for my babies, Lexus and Bentlie... and my mom had to relinquish her 3 chihuahuas (2 of which she's had for 6+ yrs), the cockatiels who were sitting on a clutch of eggs, the cat, and the 4 box turtles. So, we weren't able to bring Cory home till Friday, but we had to find homes for the animals first. I miss my babies, and my mom got drunk and cried over her dogs...but she wanted her son home... so we did what we had to do! Sucks b/c the families that took the dogs aren't gonna want to give em back when this is all over with, but I'm sure my mom will find new chihuahuas when the time is right. I will be moving very soon (fingers crossed), and while I won't be able to get my babies back, i will take my time and eventually get me a new one, and possibly get back into showing. But, thanks for all the wishful thoughts and supportive words during all this! It's much appreciated!!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

ThaLadyPit-
I've been through everything your brother has been through. Just for worse stuff. I wouldn't worry about the polygraph results. Those are an interrogation tool more than anything. A ploy to scare the suspect. I don't even think they are admissible in court. They are notoriously inaccurate. The detectives told him anything just to hear what they want to hear. It's kind of scary how they can do that. They trump up the charges and make the suspect feel like their only way out is by full disclosure. They usually make some kind of promise they don't intend to keep(you'll go home tonight, I'll talk to the prosecutor, We'll charge you with less, etc..). In reality, that full confession messes you around more than anything. The golden rule when speaking to the police is simple-don't say anything without a lawyer present. Their trick for that is, "If your not guilty, why do you need a lawyer." In reality, they know that if you talk to a lawyer before you talk to them, their case is non existent. If they already had the evidence, they would already be charging. Detectives are some of the most ruthless people in this country. I've dealt with enough of them to know that many of them want to close a case at any cost. For them, closing a case is referring it to prosecution. They don't even have to have the right person to do that! Your brother will be alright. It's not fair, it's not right. But, he'll be fine. Everything those detectives did to manipulate him illustrate a point I'm very opinionated about-we have too many sociopaths on our police forces. They love the power of authority, everyones a suspect, treat people terribly. There needs to be an overhaul on the psychological test given to people before they enter the force to prevent these power craving people from wielding a badge. Not all cops are like this, but I think more are than aren't. I'm rambling and off topic, don't worry-your brother will get through this.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

_we have too many sociopaths on our police force_ :goodpost:

I got one for you... I get shot in my house I see his face they get the bullets the magazine the bullets in the floors and the wall... 2 other whitnesses. Dude shot himself in the leg during the struggle. They say they don't have a case against him... WTF does it take? Shit! F it all...


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> _we have too many sociopaths on our police force_ :goodpost:
> 
> I got one for you... I get shot in my house I see his face they get the bullets the magazine the bullets in the floors and the wall... 2 other whitnesses. Dude shot himself in the leg during the struggle. They say they don't have a case against him... WTF does it take? Shit! F it all...


 Their not interested in justice, their interested in law.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

grizz..if you dont mind me saying that's F'd up, with a captial F! 
and i second that, i just read in the local paper where they are letting a dirty cop back ont he force, after her shot an unarmed guy ran up in the WRONG hotel room !! but he got a paid leave since Nov. of 08. 
you know tho, the funny thing is , i dont trust a cop as far as i can see them (plz locz dont take it the wrong way) my whole family is full of cops, marshalls, etc..but they just have those bad seeds that mess up the whole bundle, ya know what i mean? and just from the stuff that my children have delt with , with them being so young and telling the Gods honest truth crying out to cops, to please help them , then to have the cop not believe that they were in need, my 9 yr. old always wanted to be a K-9 cop, that was all he ever talked about b/c he wanted to use Kolby so ppl would see that pitbulls are good dogs, but now, he wont even talk to a cop. it's sad, ppl abuse their power. but i guess that's everywhere you go in life. 
lady pit, tell your bro good luck!! keep his head high...!! most important, PRAY.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

dan'sgrizz said:


> _we have too many sociopaths on our police force_ :goodpost:


If you ever get the chance, google the Stanford Prison Experiment. It's definately worth the read even if you're not interested in psychology. It's an eye opener.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

The Stanford Prison Experiment is fascinating especially considering those students involved were of the nations finest minds.... The Milgram Experiments are also very fascinating. Check those out... just cuz someone says its ok to do something, doesnt mean it is.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

cant they just close the case because they did not ask a guardian for thier concent? im sure you can use that to your advantage. sux how he wrote a written statement though.. but from my understanding if you dont follow the rules of law like need to ask a guardian before u can question them like that then they cant use it as evidence


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, I just read up on that. I've been in jail and in prison, I can say firsthand that thats what does happen. It is a very dark place(prison much more so than jail) and it does bring out the worst in human nature on both sides. I think part of the reason it turns this way is because the guards think the prisoners are criminals, pieces of s*** and deserve to be mistreated behind closed walls where they are helpless. Prison guards generally end up the most savage and sadistic when caught up in their "law enforcement" roles. Cops and so on and can get pretty bad, but in prison, it is scary how little you can do to stop from being mistreated.

(P.S.-I know that I said I've been in prison, but I promise I'm not a bad person.)


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

SutterCane said:


> (P.S.-I know that I said I've been in prison, but I promise I'm not a bad person.)


People make mistakes brother. Most people are just lucky enough never to get caught for them.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> People make mistakes brother. Most people are just lucky enough never to get caught for them.


so true................


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

17 is cosidered an adult in ga. try the public defenders office or legal aid they should at least help with bond


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

also they will offer a plea to close the case quicker dont take it worst case is that you go to court and they always offer the lowest plea right before court but if you can afford it pay for a lawyer cause court appointed ones suck most times it's sad to say but it's really a matter of how much justise can you afford good luck


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

porter314 said:


> also they will offer a plea to close the case quicker dont take it worst case is that you go to court and they always offer the lowest plea right before court but if you can afford it pay for a lawyer cause court appointed ones suck most times it's sad to say but it's really a matter of how much justise can you afford good luck


Real talk-There is a progression with plea bargain offers. The wise man holds out until its obvious the deal will get no better(normally right before you see the judge in the courtroom).


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry about what happened. you may be correct i hope you are coorect that he is innocent i really do but i can not judge weather he is innocent or not i do nt even really know you as a person i do not like to judge anything like this unless i am well into the situation so to speak. dont know what your religiouse beleifs are but i personally think god has a reason for about every little thing that happens i have sat back for a while a few imes and just thought about my entire life and how strangly things seem to peice together and go from very crappy to getting better but its not really that easy events line up together in such intricate ways. (sorry if i spelt that wrong crappy speller here) i am sure if your brother is truely innocent things will get better for him maybe there was a reason for this maybe he is there to expose those officers into forcing him to lie or else he would be punished. i dunno stuff just happens a lot like that if you ever sit back and take a look at your life.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

can you call the ACLU? They gave my hubby a lawyer when his civil rights were violated, free of charge.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> People make mistakes brother. Most people are just lucky enough never to get caught for them.


i second that, my hubby has been in fed. jail, heck you name it and he's been there, his rap sheet is about 7 pgs. long (no joke, and not bragging) but he is a strong christain, and and great man, just made some mistakes. it's not what you did, it's what your doing now, right?


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Exactly right chic4pits.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep, that's right. chic4pits!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

dan'sgrizz said:


> The Stanford Prison Experiment is fascinating especially considering those students involved were of the nations finest minds.... *The Milgram Experiments are also very fascinating.* Check those out... just cuz someone says its ok to do something, doesnt mean it is.


Oh, yes. fascinating indeed! The human mind will amaze you.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

thaim said:


> cant they just close the case because they did not ask a guardian for thier concent? im sure you can use that to your advantage. sux how he wrote a written statement though.. but from my understanding if you dont follow the rules of law like need to ask a guardian before u can question them like that then they cant use it as evidence


That would be great if they would just close the case, but accordin to my bro's Public Defender (court appointed lawyer), that'll have to be taken up after this case is dissolved. He said b/c of the nature of the crime, that's why they're trying my bro as an adult instead of following the general standards of him being a minor. No, the polygraph probably won't hold up in court, being that he'd never dealt with police before, and the fact that he was scared to death (though he swears he wasn't scared)... It's all a big mess right now... thing that's got me upset is the fact that we had to get rid of our animals... and that my mom couldn't bring herself to sober up long enough to handle her own business... I had to do it for her... but anyways...

I appreciate all the love and support you've all shown since my original post reguarding this issue.... you've all been great! I'll be sure to keep everyone posted throughout the course of this drama.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> can you call the ACLU? They gave my hubby a lawyer when his civil rights were violated, free of charge.


Sorry for being ignorant, but I don't know what the ACLU is. Would appreciate any and all assistance as my mom is on disability and can't really afford any kind of reputable lawyer.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Here ya go:

American Civil Liberties Union - Criminal Justice, Death Penalty, Disability Rights, Drug Policy, Free Speech, HIV/AIDS, Human Rights, Immigrants' Rights, Lesbian & Gay Rights, National Security, Police Practices, Prisoners' Rights, Privacy & Technol

Check it out, maybe they can help.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

that is really messed up what those cops did to your little bro, and they KNEW BETTER, their not stupid, they played the game how they wanted and pushed your bro. they knew what they were doing and setting a kid up. i'll keep your bro and family in my prayers. he'll get thru it a stronger and tuffer kid, but his past will always be there and he will always have to defened himself to some ppl..but that's ingornace on their part for not accecpting him as is. GOOD LUCK to you and your family thru all this, please keep us posted.


----------

